# Développer avec Xcode



## yassoxAp (16 Août 2017)

Bonjour à tous, je voudrais débuter dans la programmation avec l'objectif-C, je dois surtout d'abord apprendre les bases qui pourrais me donner un site, ou d'une chaîne YouTube en français.

Merci.


----------



## bompi (16 Août 2017)

Et donc ? Qu'attends-tu au juste ? Parce que dans ton post il n'y a pas de question...


----------



## yassoxAp (16 Août 2017)

bompi a dit:


> Et donc ? Qu'attends-tu au juste ? Parce que dans ton post il n'y a pas de question...



Comment développer avec objectif C, comment apprendre la programmation? , pour enfin développer des apps IOS

Et j'ai demander si quelqu'un connais une chaîne YouTube pour apprendre la programmation


----------



## Larme (17 Août 2017)

Je n'en connais pas personnellement.

Mais, as-tu besoin que les vidéos soient en français uniquement ?
Il est préconisé de savoir parler anglais en développement.
As-tu regardé les histoires de cours Udemy ou autres ?
Il y a de bons bouquins sinon dans le domaine.


----------



## ntx (17 Août 2017)

yassoxAp a dit:


> Comment développer avec objectif C


Obj C n'est pas promis à un brillant avenir, passe directement à Swift 
Apple fournit une doc assez complète, mais peut être pas destinée à un débutant. A toi de voir.


----------



## jean512 (20 Août 2017)

déjà commence avec Swift car l'objective-C c'est du passé !
va sur openclassroom pour débuter


----------



## melaure (23 Août 2017)

L'objective-C est du passé ... pfff, oui certainement pour ceux qui font des applis simples avec juste les API standards, mais quand il s'agit de coder bas niveau je doute que le C ou l'objective C soit du passé ... c'est surtout que les gens veulent coder haut niveau sans chercher à comprendre comment ça marche "en dessous", pour ne plus chercher à optimiser leur code et sortir des applis gloutonne pour parfois pas grand chose ...

Je ne doute pas que swift soit facile à apprendre, mais en général plus c'est facile, moins c'est performant ... suffit de voir ce qui sort du monde Java et la lourdeur des apps ... mais peut-être que swift est plus efficace que java ?


----------



## bompi (4 Septembre 2017)

melaure a dit:


> L'objective-C est du passé ... pfff, oui certainement pour ceux qui font des applis simples avec juste les API standards, mais quand il s'agit de coder bas niveau je doute que le C ou l'objective C soit du passé ... c'est surtout que les gens veulent coder haut niveau sans chercher à comprendre comment ça marche "en dessous", pour ne plus chercher à optimiser leur code et sortir des applis gloutonne pour parfois pas grand chose ...
> 
> Je ne doute pas que swift soit facile à apprendre, mais en général plus c'est facile, moins c'est performant ... suffit de voir ce qui sort du monde Java et la lourdeur des apps ... mais peut-être que swift est plus efficace que java ?


En comparant Swift et Java, tu sembles oublier un point crucial : Java n'est pas compilé pour donner du langage machine mais un _bytecode_ intermédiaire, propre à être utilisé par la JVM (_Java Virtual Machine_). Au contraire, avec Swift, très classiquement, on compile directement en langage machine (comme en Objective-C, C, C++, Pascal etc.)
Même si les compilateurs Java et les JVM ont connu de belles optimisations au cours du temps, les programmes Java sont donc nécessairement moins performants que ceux développés en C (ou en assembleur) ou un de ses successeurs compilé. Il faudrait vraiment développer comme une patate pour faire pire que Java en terme de performance. Mais Java a d'autres atouts que la performance brute, qui le rendent très efficient pour certaines tâches.

Assez souvent, on voit des programmes mixtes. On utilise Java ou des langages interprétés pour le gros de l'application et des langages plus réactifs pour les traitements exigeants (calculs mathématiques, traitements intensifs), sous forme de bibliothèques compilées en langage machine.


----------



## Nimitz (24 Septembre 2017)

Regarde la video de Jojol67 
Il a fait une vidéo avec un développeur IOS nommé 
*Victor Pierre*
Il a une chaine youtube : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsrOHFtiYBBfEhT51gbnduw
Il ne fait pas beaucoup de tuto mais bon
Voila


----------



## Lio70 (27 Septembre 2017)

yassoxAp a dit:


> je dois surtout d'abord apprendre les bases qui pourrais me donner un site,


Bah non, désolé, la construction de ta phrase ne permettait pas de deviner que c'était une question. Si tu veux programmer, sache qu'un langage est comme une langue; il a une syntaxe, une ponctuation et un vocabulaire, ce dernier impliquant aussi l'orthographe. Tu t'exprimes mal? On ne te comprendra pas. Tu codes mal? Ton application plantera ou, dans Xcode, ne se lancera pas.

Commence par apprendre l'algorithmique. Ce sont des choses qui t'enseignent la logique à suivre pour traiter une information et donner une instruction. C'est indépendant de tout langage, absolument nécessaire tout en étant court et donc simple à apprendre. Tu trouveras des notes de cours en français sur des sites comme developpez.com à la page suivante :
https://general.developpez.com/cours/

Ensuite, apprends le langage C qui est la base de tout le reste. C'est simple et te permettra d'appliquer la théorie de l'algorithmique par de petits exercices (quelques lignes de code) dans Xcode, dont tu apprendras en même temps l'utilisation.

Apprends ce qu'est la programmation "orientée objet". C'est obligatoire.

Objective-C ou Swift ? Swift n'est pas pour les débutants car il rend invisible des choses qu'un débutant doit voir pour les comprendre. C'est un langage toujours en développement et aucune entreprise sérieuse n'utilise un outil trop récent, donc tu as encore quelques années pour travailler confortablement avec Objective-C avant de passer complètement à Swift. A moins que tu  veuilles que tes petits programmes réalisés à titre d'exercice aillent rejoindre les 500.000 applications de l'App Store qui ne se vendent pas car elles n'intéressent personnes mais ont réussi à passer les tests de validation car leur vernis donne l'illusion de la qualité bien qu'elles aient été codées avec les pieds.

L'anglais n'est pas obligatoire mais aide grandement. Les langages de programmation utilisent des mots anglais dont tu pourras comprendre le sens plus facilement, et mieux retenir leur bon usage si tu connais l'anglais plutôt qu'en devant systématiquement te référer à un manuel de programmation ou un dictionnaire. C'est un peu comme en français, quand tu tombes sur un mot que tu ne connais pas, et dont tu peux deviner le sens en analysant sommairement l'étymologie si tu as fait du latin ou du grec au lycée.

Tu trouveras toute l'aide disponible sur Internet mais en général c'est en anglais car cette langue domine le monde technique. Un site de référence que je déconseille cependant car il s'y écrit beaucoup d'âneries : stackoverflow.com. Tu peux poser tes questions ici ou sur le site developpez.com susmentionné.

Toujours en anglais, le site d'Apple pour les développeurs a été refaçonné cet été et offre maintenant une documentation enfin à jour, avec exemples en Objective-C et en Swift. Egalement, un bon didacticiel sous forme de podcast disponible sur YouTube : https://www.youtube.com/user/AppleProgramming/featured
Les épisodes récents sont en Swift mais les plus anciens, qui enseignent par ailleurs les bases, sont en Objective-C.

Que tout ceci ne te décourage pas! Peu importe la longueur de la route; un pied devant l'autre et c'est parti...


----------

